# Quiz for Bright People



## LDUBS (May 26, 2018)

A friend sent this to me. 

This is a quiz for people who know everything! I found out in a hurry that I don't, but no surprise there. 

1. Name the one sport in which neither the spectators nor the participants know the score or the leader until the contest ends.

2. What famous North American landmark is constantly moving backward? 

3 Of all vegetables, only two can live to produce on their own for several growing seasons. All other vegetables must be replanted every year. What are the only two perennial vegetables? 

4. What fruit has its seeds on the outside?

5. In many liquor stores, you can buy pear brandy, with a real pear inside the bottle. The pear is whole and ripe, and the bottle is genuine; it hasn't been cut in any way. How did the pear get inside the bottle? 

6. Only three words in standard English begin with the letters ' dw' and they are all common words. Name two of them.

7. There are 14 punctuation marks in English grammar. Can you name at least half of them?

8. Name the only vegetable or fruit that is never sold frozen, canned, processed, cooked, or in any other form except fresh. 

9. Name 6 or more things that you can wear on your feet beginning with the letter 'S.'









Answers To Quiz: 

1. The one sport in which neither the spectators nor the participants know the score or the leader until the contest ends: Boxing. 

2. North American landmark constantly moving backward: Niagara Falls .. The rim is worn down about two and a half feet each year because of the millions of gallons of water that rush over it every minute.

3. Only two vegetables that can live to produce on their own for several growing seasons:Asparagus and rhubarb. 

4. The fruit with its seeds on the outside:Strawberry. 

5. How did the pear get inside the brandy bottle? It grew inside the bottle. The bottles are placed over pear buds when they are small, and are wired in place on the tree. The bottle is left in place for the entire growing season. When the pears are ripe, they are snipped off at the stems. 

6. Three English words beginning with dw: Dwarf, dwell and dwindle.. 

7. Fourteen punctuation marks in English grammar: Period, comma, colon, semicolon, dash, hyphen, apostrophe, question mark, exclamation point, quotation mark, brackets, parenthesis, braces, and ellipses. 

8. The only vegetable or fruit never sold frozen, canned, processed, cooked, or in any other form but fresh: Lettuce. 

9. Six or more things you can wear on your feet beginning with 'S': Shoes, socks, sandals, sneakers, slippers, skis, skates, snowshoes, stockings, stilts.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 27, 2018)

I knew Boxing, Niagara falls, Asparagus, Strawberries, Punctuation Marks and several of the things on your feet..


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 27, 2018)

You don't wear stilts you stand on them. I also take issue with skis and snowshoes


----------



## KMixson (May 28, 2018)

I knew I didn't know everything even before I took the test. As they say "I ain't the sharpest tool in the shed". :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2018)

im with KMixon on this one. Maybe I should of had coffee first and then would be able to answer 1-2. :LOL2:


----------



## richg99 (May 28, 2018)

I try not to take tests that I might not do well on. That is most of them on the internet. 

It seems the people that make them up know the answers and just want to embarrass the rest of us. Ha Ha 

rich


----------



## LDUBS (May 28, 2018)

I thought the best answer for #1 was submarine races. I still think it is. Haha


----------



## KMixson (May 28, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> I thought the best answer for #1 was submarine races. I still think it is. Haha




Another sport would be RC aircraft pylon racing. They are moving so fast you can't watch them all. Even the judges/spotters are watching one aircraft and hit a button as it rounds the corner or yells to the pilot when to turn the corner he is watching. You have multiple spotters for each aircraft. It is a fast paced sport.


----------



## gnappi (Jun 7, 2018)

Some additions to the q's.

3. Artichokes are perennials. 
4. The botanical definition of corn is a fruit, it is also a grain and vegetable.
8. Avocado can only be eaten fresh, not canned, frozen, cooked or dried.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 12, 2018)

gnappi said:


> Some additions to the q's.
> 
> 3. Artichokes are perennials.
> 4. The botanical definition of corn is a fruit, it is also a grain and vegetable.
> 8. Avocado can only be eaten fresh, not canned, frozen, cooked or dried.




Hmmm, I think there are canned or jarred avocado products. Then again, I found several examples of canned/processed lettuce. Maybe the answer to #8 is "none". Haha.


----------



## Armorpl8 (Jun 20, 2018)

I knew asparagus, rhubarb, artichoke. There are actually 2 kinds of perennial artichoke, globe and Jerusalem. The Jerusalem is actually a tuber. The flower of the Jerusalem is a type of sunflower.
The more you know....


----------



## richg99 (Jun 20, 2018)

Lots of smart people on here. However...what does .... .ore.... mean??

Ha Ha


----------



## thedude (Jun 20, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> I thought the best answer for #1 was submarine races. I still think it is. Haha


Is chess a sport?


----------



## thedude (Jun 20, 2018)

gnappi said:


> Some additions to the q's.
> 
> 3. Artichokes are perennials.
> 4. The botanical definition of corn is a fruit, it is also a grain and vegetable.
> 8. Avocado can only be eaten fresh, not canned, frozen, cooked or dried.


You never had a fried avocado taco then! Come to texas!


----------



## Armorpl8 (Jun 20, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Lots of smart people on here. However...what does .... .ore.... mean??
> 
> Ha Ha



More. Fixed it.
I don't know about smart. I do have a head full of useless knowledge. Now if they would just host a Jeopardy Redneck Edition, I'm golden.
"I'll take boats and trucks for $1000 Alex."


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 21, 2018)

thedude said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the best answer for #1 was submarine races. I still think it is. Haha
> ...




:LOL2: :LOL2:


----------

